# Christmas List



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

What are yall getting or want to get for Christmas this year?

I want a thompson automatic 17 mach 2.
My wife says all I ever want is guns hahahaha.
Take Care.......


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

New pup and the wife said I could in May! I love that woman!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I asked Santa for a Ruger P-97 in .45 ACP, probably not going to get it, but I'm hoping! 
:beer: 
I know I've got a 2 Blade Browning FDT under the tree and a new set of Cobra Sights, I had to sign for them when UPS delivered!
8) :lol:


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

just gotta love UPS, that how I found out some of mine also.


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

new camo, stablelizer for my bow, dozen of arrows, and new whisker bisquit rest  :wink:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I want a remington 870 Magnum
A box of 3 1/2 inch BB shells
and Take EM 7 lol

:beer: Merry Christmas All :beer:


----------

